# Cat treats?



## bearz (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi! Does anyone have a general ingredient list for cat treats that are okay for hedgies to eat? I recently bought this but now I'm scared to feed it to Fievel because of all the Meow Mix hate on this bored :lol:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I wouldn't feed any cat treats because they're full of crap. Stick with the list of fresh foods to feed... it's much healthier for them.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Not all cat treats are crap. There's not as many good, healthy ones as there are for dogs, but they're not something that's completely forbidden. The treats you linked aren't really a good kind, Meow Mix in general is a pretty crappy food (for cats as well as hedgehogs). Here's a topic I made with some treats that I've tried with Lily - viewtopic.php?f=6&t=11931&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=natural+balance#p103167 There's also Wellness Healthy Indulgence, which is wet food that is meat chunks in gravy. Lily absolutely loves them. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=4390190

That said, fresh foods are preferred, but these treats would be nice for variety, or if you're caught empty-handed one night on fresh treats and want something to offer for treats. I found that most of the ones in that topic were good for hiding around Lily's cage and encouraging her to explore around her toys more. I also did that with frozen (and then thawed) crickets, and she loved that.


----------

